# How to get a medical marijuana card, APPROVED CONDITIONS LIST!



## mizu345 (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.mcsocal.com/docs/chronic_conditions_treated_with_cannabis.pdf

Above is the list of approved conditions for Medical Marijuana, If you seek a doctors recommendation for Medical Marijuana, all you have to do is find a doctor near your area, (look up in Norml directory) 

Step 1 - Make an Appointment
Step 2 - Bring Medical History proving the existence of your chronic medical condition
Step 3 - Talk to the doctor about how your use of cannabis improved the quality of your life and relieves said chronic condition
Step 4 - You must have a STATE ID + 150-175 dollar fee for the cost of recommendation

if your recommendation is rejected typically you do not have to pay any money for your visit.

What you need -
a chronic condition
medical records
state ID
money

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE MEDICAL RECORDS ESTABLISHING YOUR CHRONIC CONDITION
(how to build 1)
Step 1 - Visit a doctor, complain to him about your symptoms / pain / disorders
Step 2 - Get his Official Diagnosis
Step 3 - Obtain Treatment / Prescription Drug
Step 4 - Visit this doctor again, complain that said drug isnt working
Step 5 - Repeat

you should now have an established case history for 60-90 days documenting your condition, failed treatment of said condition, and official diagnosis from a medical practioner (In addition if you have chronic pain / muscular / joint etc a chiropractor/acupuncturist can provide a sufficient medical evaluation and is also a legit source for medical records)

In fact well documented use of other homeopathic remedies in sufficient detail can also be used as medical records that are necessary to obtain a recommendation for medical marjiuana

(these medical records will hold up in court)

(Again fraud is illegal) - this is for people who are in actual pain, and have not sought medical treatment or evaluation before, which is necessary to obtain a medical recommendation for cannabis

THIS IS NOT FOR THE USE OF ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES.

(Please Post here if anything is incorrect)

2004 List of Conditions that can be treated with cannabis
http://www.mcsocal.com/docs/chronic_conditions_treated_with_cannabis.pdf

List of Californian Physicians specializing in Cannabis
http://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html

List of Co-Ops / Dispensaries
http://canorml.org/prop/cbclist.html

Good luck, everyone should have access to this natural medicine.


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice post but the condition does not have to be chronic - thus the 6 month recommendation versus 12 months.


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Nice post but the condition does not have to be chronic - thus the 6 month recommendation versus 12 months.


generally some doctors will reject your recommendation on the basis its not a chronic condition, that can be treated with a regiment of other drugs temporarily. or some nonsense

that list though is pretty vast and if your condition or chronic condition creates any of the symptoms listed there defacto you might be able to get a medical marijuana card for anything


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 5, 2009)

mizu345 said:


> generally some doctors will reject your recommendation on the basis its not a chronic condition, that can be treated with a regiment of other drugs temporarily. or some nonsense
> 
> that list though is pretty vast and if your condition or chronic condition creates any of the symptoms listed there defacto you might be able to get a medical marijuana card for anything


 Very true - It would be much better having a chronic condition for a medical card/recommendation but at the same time you're swearing to have a chronic condition...in legal terms this can have bearings on future careers as well as insurace policies. My friend just got her card for non chronic knee pain due to an injury requiring surgery - completely legit reason which is semi-long term but wouldn't be classified as chronic and i think she would be annoyed to have it classified that way. Thats a very helpful list though! Thanks!


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Very true - It would be much better having a chronic condition for a medical card/recommendation but at the same time you're swearing to have a chronic condition...in legal terms this can have bearings on future careers as well as insurace policies. My friend just got her card for non chronic knee pain due to an injury requiring surgery - completely legit reason which is semi-long term but wouldn't be classified as chronic and i think she would be annoyed to have it classified that way. Thats a very helpful list though!  Thanks!


To be truthful that is a good point, but insurance companies are full of shit anyways.

to have a medically established chronic condition has negative impacts as well, but for people who suffer debilitating disorders, the benefits of medical cannabis out weigh any of the consequences.

(im not meaning to be harsh btw) haha, its just i really hate insurance companies fyi~


----------



## vh13 (Jul 5, 2009)

The concern about health insurance is a very real one. Disclosing you have a chronic condition if you don't have one can be a very costly mistake.

Most people don't know this, but many doctors will give your private medical data to the MIB (Medical Information Bureau) which then gives access of all that information about YOU to all insurance companies.

The only reason I know this is because I worked in health insurance for more then a few years and saw a lot of people get screwed over. You can pay your premiums for years, have an accident and have your coverage pulled out from underneath you in an instant because of medical records you didn't disclose because you didn't even know they existed!

Anytime I visit a doctor I NEVER give them my social security number and I ALWAYS ask if they will give my medical information to the MIB.


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 5, 2009)

vh13 said:


> The concern about health insurance is a very real one. Disclosing you have a chronic condition if you don't have one can be a very costly mistake.
> 
> Most people don't know this, but many doctors will give your private medical data to the MIB (Medical Information Bureau) which then gives access of all that information about YOU to all insurance companies.
> 
> ...


Again, I never told anyone to falsify medical information

I stressed that is illegal, I do suffer from a chronic illness that has been well documented since middle school, but i also have friends that suffer from joint pain, and back pain and they smoke a joint daily so they can sleep, but they never had this pain properly diagnosed, but have no idea how to obtain a medical marijuana recommendation, this information is for people who have REAL BONAFIDE MEDICAL PROBLEMS, seeking medical cannabis. not for people committing fraud.


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 7, 2009)

im just curious does this link help anyone? or old knowledge, unhelpful?


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 22, 2011)

mizu345 said:


> im just curious does this link help anyone? or old knowledge, unhelpful?


oh, yap. The link was helpful but i think its time to modify the post. 
You can add mmj recommendation... card aganst prop 215... whatever the thread best suit.
*most probably its really helpful for newbies*


----------



## THCBD (Jan 22, 2011)

this all varies from state to state


----------



## jayce bencher (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, my name is Jayce and when i was 13 i fractured my knee cap in a farming incident. After my long recovery my knee were never the same. The time i spent on crutches and in the hospital must have weakened my knees because every year after i began hyperextending my knees on a regular basis. I would be on crutches for another 2 weeks and go along with my life. i am 20 years old now and i did the worst damage i beleive so far, i was working in a construction site and stept in to a dozer rut which ended up causing me to hyperextend not just one knee but bothe. this made me not able to walk for 2 weeks. the worst 2 weeks of my life. Well long story short i havnt really been getting docter check ups on my injuries maybe only afew times, i have went for physiotheripy that must have my info from 2 years ago. The pain was berable up to now, and i ive bin thinking it would go away but it has been 3 months and 8 physiotheripy sessions and nothing has changed. My knee get stiff, the pain is constint and if i sit in one position for to long the pain becomes severe, am i eligable for medical marijuana?

Please send me a comment to my email address [email protected]

THANK YOU


----------

